# Advice on how much Agar Agar to make a Cherry Gel?



## Becky96 (Nov 17, 2019)

I want to make a cherry gel with the consistency of the image iv added which is of a Port fluid gel.

I have got a recipe together and have done my cherry puree ready.

However im not sure exactly sure on how much Agar to add for how i want the gel to be. I have been reading up about the % to use to set the weight of liquids but i found 2 that are giving different quantities from thin to thick of percentage to use. I see that 0.25% for thin to 2.5% thick gel looks most common, if someone could clarify this for me?

This is what i have worked out:

50g Cherry Puree
12.5g Sugar
12.5g Water

=75g total weight

*i work out *the Agar that i need for a thick gel like this 2% off 75 = 1.5g agar

would this be an ok amount for what i would want similar to the picture provided.

Any advice on this would be helpful as its my first time having a go at a fluid gel.


----------



## Miseenfit (Mar 5, 2021)

Becky96 said:


> View attachment 69707
> 
> I want to make a cherry gel with the consistency of the image iv added which is of a Port fluid gel.
> 
> ...


Hey Becky96!
this might help but where ive always worked in the past we always used the rule

1g agar per 100g of liquid and thats not agar flakes that powdered agar. 
but it also depends what strength agar you have (we used 900 strength agar agar in the restaurants such as The french laundry and Eleven madison park)

so for cherry i use the same ratio and no water 
for your total weight i would make

50g cherry puree
11.2g sugar
0.5g agar agar

but to be very honest i wouldnt make that little as when blending or blitzing the gel after it set you need a decent amount for it to blend quick and become super shiny rather take along time because when blending the gel if it gets too hot in the machine it can reset itself (obviously it would have to get seriously hot to do that but for real time work conditions everything more efficient is good)

so we normally used the recipe 
500g cherry puree 
112g sugar
5g agar

when blitzing super high speed sometimes we would emulsify it with some alcohol for an extra depth of flavour.

i hope this helps


----------



## cheflife0812 (May 8, 2021)

Miseenfit said:


> Hey Becky96!
> this might help but where ive always worked in the past we always used the rule
> 
> 1g agar per 100g of liquid and thats not agar flakes that powdered agar.
> ...


Extremely helpful, i have to sub gelatine for a vege appetizer course. Had no idea how to use agar this indeed will come in handy, thank you for the info.


----------

